# BooBunny and His Humans



## TwistedBunny (Nov 26, 2006)

We bought Boo this afternoon for $20. 

We've got other pets, a dog and prissy diva cat. Weunderstand how the whole "it's their place, they just allow us to takecare of them" theme works. It took the cat a whopping week tofigure out that she owned us and all the things in our home, butallowed us to stay for the express purpose of scratching her chin andfilling her food dish. Our drooly dog wants desperately toimpress the cat by talking to her. Unfortunately, she doesn'tspeak dog and it's all lost in translation. We know how itall works. Their world, with us as the devoted slaves.

Never in a million years would I have thought that such a tiny littlecreature with floppy ears and a fluffy little nub of a tail would ownus this quickly. We've had him less than 12 hours and alreadywe're both stupid for Boo. 

He's had 3 names since we got him this afternoon. He startedoff as Max, but our cat's name is Mexi. Didn't want toconfuse the kids. Then my fiance and I thought Thumper wascute. Too Disney. So, finally my fiance walked intoour bedroom and said we were changing his name, yet again, toBooBunny. Soon after, we had our first full-fledgedbinky. I think we've been adopted!

I'll post lots of pics as soon as I can.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 26, 2006)

BooBunny is adorable. I look forward to many pictures.

We have 4, honestly, Bunnies are addictive. I want more but hubby says the house is too small. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, I kinda figured they were addictive sincemy fiance is already talking about finding Boo a girlfriendalready. Gosh, I just became a bunny mom! I'm notready for my baby to start dating!!!!:bawl:

Of course, this being the morning after our adoption, Boo woke upbefore I did. I heard him playing in his cage and I lookedover to see him nosinghis cardboard cylinderaround. He paused, looked at me as if to say, "Hey lady,'bout time you woke up. Can I have some more celery chunks?"

I wish I'd known that bunny booty was so cute! He was hoppingaround on the couch last night and I got to see it close up.It's adorable. :bunnybutt: If I had known about theextreme cuteness, I woulda had bunnies long before now.

Being new parents, my fiance and I watched his every move.Boo's left ear hasn't quite dropped yet, but it's on its way.Daddy (my fiance) cracks up when he starts grooming himself, especiallywhen he tugs his left ear down.

My son knows all about Boo and is having a little bit of a problemkeeping up with the name changes.  The girlsdon't know yet because they spent the night at their Nana's.I'm sure that they will sufficiently freak. They knew wherewe were going, even joked about us coming home with a puppy orsomething fuzzy. Little did they suspect that we would comehome with a cute and fuzzy bunny.

:hbunnysmell:Sneaky little stinker, ain't I?


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 26, 2006)

Oooh! Sexy bunny. Didn't I just talk about your cute, fluffy backside??


----------



## missyscove (Nov 26, 2006)

He certainly is adorable.


----------



## picklezon (Nov 26, 2006)

he looks like a rabbit i'd constantly want to cuddle. he's very cute!


----------



## Twisted (Nov 26, 2006)

Boo apparently *loves* collard greens!


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 26, 2006)

*picklezon wrote: *


> he looks like a rabbit i'd constantly want to cuddle. he's very cute!


He'svery cuddly and I do constantly want to cuddle him. I try tomuster up enough self-restraint not to tho. This morning hewas giving me and Dad bunny kisses when we had him out of hishouse. The only thing that concerned me was that he startednibbling on my hair.

Is collard greens crack for bunnies, because he's gone a little nuts with 'em?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi, two of mine like collards and twodon't. I also feed mine dill all of them LOVE it, parsleyboth curly &amp; Italian, carrot tops, dandelion, kale, spinach andpf course treats but not too many. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Twisted wrote: *


> Boo apparently *loves* collard greens!


:lol The definition ofecstasy! What acutie!! :love And he sure looks pampered -- the wayit should be. 

Some of mine like collards, some don't. Just make sure youdon't give him too much -- or for that matter, change his diet toosuddenly. Introduce new foods very very slowly. 

And if you haven't read up on this stuff already (lots of infoourBunny 101 forum), make sure you're not usingcedarbedding, it can do long term damage. Thereally smelly pine stuff isn't great, either. 

Welcome again to the forum! :welcome1



sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Twisted (Nov 26, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Andif you haven't read up on this stuff already (lots of infoourBunny 101 forum), make sure you're not usingcedarbedding, it can do long term damage. Thereally smelly pine stuff isn't great, either.


What you see in the cage is pine bedding. It isn't very smelly at all.We meant to get some of the Carefresh paper bedding today but forgot. Iam going to get some tomorrow.


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 26, 2006)

IT'S A MULIT-BINKY DAY FOR BOOBUNNY!!!

In the span of about 2 minutes, we had 3 binkies in a row. I think our boy is happy!

He had some collard greens, parsley, couple of nibbles of celery, andlots of hay. Took a minute to preen and then binkied us.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 26, 2006)

Have your girls been introduced to BooBunny yet? 

I absolutely LOVE his name.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Twisted (Nov 26, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Have your girls been introduced to BooBunny yet?
> 
> I absolutely LOVE his name.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:





Yep. They about died when they saw him this morning. Of course thefirst thing out of their mouths was "can I hold him?". We let them pethim first so he could get used to them and then I let my oldest holdhim. We ended up putting him on the couch and letting him run aroundwhile they petted him. It was too cute.



I have no idea why I came up with the name Boo but it just seemed tofit. I told my fiancee that if we get another it's name will be Binkywhether it's a boy or girl.


----------



## Twisted (Nov 26, 2006)

My fiancee and her new man.


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 26, 2006)

The girls are just as retarded for Boo as weare. Don't let my dear sweetBrian fool you, he'sjust as goofy as I am. When we were laying on the bed, Boostarted sniffing around his mustache and tried to groom him.It was sweet, in a tuggy hair kinda way. He just loves makinghis daddy laugh.:rabbithop


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 27, 2006)

:helloTwistedBunny&amp; Twisted and:welcome1to ROF

From another Texan! I think Boo is just adorable and I have the perfectlittle 3 month old Doe for him, if Daisy's boyfriend doesn'tget too jealous.:laugh:

Anyway Hope the 2 of you don't mind, I Photoshoped them together cause I thought they made such a cute couple.






I not real Good at it Though!:embarrassed:


Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 27, 2006)

I think you did a great job because it lookslike they were both laying in bluebonnets! She is a verypretty doe. Brian says he'd love to have her. We'rekinda thinking of going to the rabbit show in Belton next weekend tohave a real good look at more breeds. We're so addictedalready. Now I think I understand why I had a bunch ofceramic and stuffed bunnies when I was younger.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww Boo is so fluffy and gorgeous! I just wannareach through the screen and grab him and snuggle my face into hislittle body. He's the cutest bunny I've seen in a long time. Does hewant to come stay in new Zealand for Christmas?

His colouring is so lovely too :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh! what a cute bunny!,look how fluffy Boo is,aww he sounds so adorable as well,i reallylove his colouring






:inlove:what a handsome guy....hehe and look at those little bunny feet..so cute!



cheryl


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 27, 2006)

Our little Boo went exploring for a little whiletoday. I finally put him on the floor in the living room andlet him go. WOW! He really loves being able to hoparound the house. He had the dog and cat totallyconfused. 

The cat just looked at me like, "What is it???" And the dogis still trying to figure out what kind of dog Boo is.


----------



## TwistedBunny (Nov 28, 2006)

:happydanceBoo scared the cat!! 

It was HILARIOUS!! Mexi hopped up on the bed, where Boo wasrunning freely about, diving into a pile of clothes. Mexitook one step toward him , he hunkered down. She got a realgood sniff and then ran for the hills.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 28, 2006)

TwistedBunny

Boo is such an adorable little Boy and I love hisname but WE WantPicture:wink:great:





MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Twisted (Nov 29, 2006)

How about a little Boo Bunny binky video?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 29, 2006)

What a wonderful little guy you have


----------



## Twisted (Nov 29, 2006)

More pics by popular demand.







Chillin' on Mommy's pillow.






This is my best side.






Mind getting that camera out of my face?






Home sweet home!


----------



## TwistedBunny (Dec 13, 2006)

It's been a while since I posted, but I figureit's time to update everyone. Boo is getting bigger by theday. The cat isn't spooked by him anymore, now she's justjealous. 

Boo took a small chunk out of my hair last week and I learned that thehappy clicking sound when he's on the back of the couch near my head isa bad thing because it usually means he's trying to groom me to a lessfurry state. My hair is almost to my waist and I think he'swanting to be a hairdresser when he grows up. Our oldestdaughter was on the couch the other day, nose to nose with him and henibbled off a tiny piece of hair up front. When he nibbledmine, we didn't know where the hair came from, her's was way moreobvious.

I'll post more pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww!! Boo the hair dresser.

I've noticed that babies have enjoyed doing that with my hair aswell. Some adults do, but I've noticed it more inbabies. So he may grow out of it, but he may just continue togive you "trims" forever!

--Dawn


----------



## TwistedBunny (Dec 23, 2006)

We bought a new baby today! His nameis Mr. Binks. He's a mini-rex. He's pure white andsweet as can be. Boo and he are getting used to eachother. Of course, Boo keeps humping him every time he gets upto eat. But Binks seems to be okay as long as Boo doesn'tinterfere with his supply of pellets.


----------

